# Java Deauth / Deauthentication request



## Programmer213 (27. Feb 2014)

Hallo,
Nachdem ich gestern mal ein bisschen mit aireplay rumgespielt habe, wollte ich nun fragen, wie ich mein eigenes Deuthentication tool machen kann, weil man ja eigentlich nichts tolles gemacht hat wenn mans über aireplay macht. Deswegen würde ich es gerne in java schreiben. Nun frage ich mich nur wie dieser eine code snippet aussehen muss, der halt eben diesen deauthentication-request an den AP schickt. Ich konnte im Internet nichts gutes finden. Danke schonmal für alle die antworten.


----------



## Programmer213 (1. Mrz 2014)

kann mir da keiner helfen?


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (1. Mrz 2014)

davon ausgehend das dein vorhaben in eine richtung geht die hier nicht unterstützt wird ... und es mit java auch einfach nicht möglich ist ... ähm ... kurze antwort : NEIN, hier kann, will und wird dir auch niemand helfen ... PUNKT



*vote for close*


----------



## Programmer213 (1. Mrz 2014)

In welche Richtung soll mein Vorhaben denn gehen? Und wieso ist es mit java nciht möglich (ich meine nicht "doch es geht" sondern ich möchte einfach nur wissen wieso es nciht geht."). Und wieso will mir hier
Niemand helfen?


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (1. Mrz 2014)

ein 802.11 de-auth ... gerade in verbindung mit airsnort ... kann ja wohl kaum zu irgendwas anderem verwendet werden wollen als zum "hacken" von wlan-netzen

und warum es mit java nicht geht : ein de-auth ist ein spezielles paket ... mit java kann man so aber nur vollständige tcp und udp pakete erzeugen ... und das ist halt zu high-level für das de-auth ... darum gehts nicht


//edit
und zum "das dir keiner helfen will" : es gibt gewisse regeln an die man sich hier hält ... eine davon besagt das man sich von allem "unrechtmäßigem" fernzuhalten hat ... um jetzt mal nicht gleich das wort "kriminell" oder den zusammenhang mit "kriminellen interessen" zu nutzen


----------



## Programmer213 (2. Mrz 2014)

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort, doch mir geht es hierbei nicht ums hacken, da ich alleine dadurch ja das wlan netzwerk nicht hacken kann. Ich wollte nur mal sehen, wie das ganze in java aussieht. Ok dass das in java nicht klappt hab ich jetzt verstanden. Aber wie siehts aus wenn man JPcap hinzuzieht? Geht es dann? Oder kann mir jemand ein hilfreiches Tutorial empfehlen? Hab im internet nichts verständliches gefunden.


----------



## rme (2. Mrz 2014)

Hallo 

JPcap hilft dir nicht, weil du damit zwar die Pakete im Rohformat lesen kannst, aber keine eigenen aussenden kannst. Dies ist bei aktiven Angriffen aber erforderlich. Du müsstest also schauen, ob du eine JNI-Bibliothek findest, um mit Java rohe Pakete an die WiFi-Schnittstelle zu übergeben. Um aircrack mal weiter einzugrenzen:

Folgendes wäre direkt in Java möglich:
* WEP-Schlüssel aus Daten berechnen

Folgendes mit JPcap:
* airodump, d.h. IVs suchen und speichern

Folgendes mit einer weiteren Bibliothek:
* aktive Angriff wie DeAuth


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (2. Mrz 2014)

ist richtig : mit einem de-auth alleine kannst du das netzt nicht angreifen ... aber dieser aktive angriff wird nötig um bei WPA/2 den handshake zu erzwingen um so mit einem wörterbuch-angriff (ja, man findet zwar auf YT immer so schön viele videos ... aber WPA2 ist für bruteforce oder gar direkte berechnung noch zu sicher ... das was man findet sind alles grundsätzlich wörterbuch-angriffe wo die angeblichen "hacker" (meist auch sowas im alter 12 - 16) ihre angeblich ach so sicheren schlüssel ans ende angefügt haben) den möglichen schlüssel rauszubekommen ... und sowas wird hier nicht unterstützt ... auch wenn es nur zur prüfung des eigenen netztes sein sollte

jpcap - wie rme schon sagte - erlaubt dir zwar das lesen von raw-packets ... zum senden brauchst du aber eine native-lib mit der du solche erstmal erzeugen kannst ... und dann noch ein bisschen mehr um raw-pakete über die wlan-verbindung zu versenden ...


du hast ja schon airsnort / aircrack ... oder wie auch immer der zusammenfassende name für diese tool-sammlung ist ... dann nutz es halt ... mit java wirst du nicht weit kommen ... ende im gelände


----------



## Programmer213 (2. Mrz 2014)

Ok, würde ich das mit C++ oder (lieber) mit C# schaffen?
Übrigens möchte ich immernoch nichts angreifen ich wollte nur mal sehen ob ichs schaffe so etwas hinzukriegen, weil wenn man nur die tools benutzt die schon jemand gemacht hat ists ja nichts tolles muss man ja nicht stolz drauf sein.


----------



## rme (2. Mrz 2014)

Mit C++ auf jeden Fall, da hast du vollen Zugriff auf sämtliche systemnahen Dinge. C# erlaubt unter Windows auch ein gewisses Maß an Systemprogrammierung, allerdings bezweifel ich, dass Windows die richtige Plattform für so ein Unterfangen ist. Das basiert ja massiv darauf, dass der Treiber des WiFi-Adapters diverse Möglichkeiten bietet, eigene Pakete außerhalb sämtlicher Standards zu basteln. Unter Linux gibt es für einige Karten solche Treiber - allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man unter Linux C# für Systemprogrammierung nehmen kann. Klassischerweise schreibt man sowas in C. C++ geht allerdings auch, ist nur wenig verbreitet bei sowas.


----------



## Programmer213 (7. Mrz 2014)

Danke an rme. Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

